# 5w50 in 2002 Audi A4 3.0...too thick???



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

when i purchased my 2002 audi a4 3.0 quattro, there was 5w50 in it....i switched it to mobil one 0w40 and i was wondering.....is it alright to use the 5w 50 in this engine??? i was thinking about switching back. Keep in mind i live in wisconsin cold cold winters. ANY feedback would be great thanks!


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

I'd use 0w-30 or 5w-30. Believe that is what the owners manual recommends.


----------



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

well it calls for 5 40 and it has to be the vw approved oil....


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (RobWydeven)*

it would depend on the specs, but unless you have a blockheater, I would porbably use a ow40 in wisconson. 
5w50 flows the same as any other 5w oil when cold, it just last longer when it gets really hot. You should be just fine with it.


----------

